# Shop Light Fixtures/bulbs



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

iv heard of people buying the shoplight fixtures with the flourescent bulbs instead of paying big bucks for an actual aquarium light fixture...

heres the deal, right now i have a 55 gallon with the two independent light fixtures with 1 t8 15watt bulb in each....i also have live plants that take SUPER long to grow and some look like they're havin a hard time stayin alive....i was gonna buy a 4ft shoplight fixture that holds 2 4ft t8 bulbs that are 32watts a piece....

my question is...will the regular flourescent bulbs that come with them support plant growth? and would it be more benificial to my plants than what im using now?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm using two 48" dual T8 bulb shoplights over my 75 gallon, I have used them for years. They usually come with bulbs that are really yellow, but you can buy 48" 6500k bulbs from Home Depot for just a few dollars.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

joe could you send me some pics of your canopy? if i get a 4ft light fixture its gonna sit right across...how could i make it fix...and do they get hot?

i saw your thread befor and know you have some expierence with this

lend me your knowledgee


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

wow after re reading that i sound like a four year old....what i meant to say was....if the i get the 48" light...wont it sit exactly across the length of the tank? i dont see how there will be enough room to have the canopy sit on top of the tank...i guess ill go to lowes tomorrow and see what i can come up with...if you could help me out it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

You could check out the light fixture I made for my 75 in my 75 gallon tank journal (link is in my sig). If you need an idea for a canopy, I made one in my 40 breeder tank journal (link is in my sig), you would just need to add on another foot in length for a 75. The length of the fixture shouldn't be a problem.


----------

